# Work out videos?



## User67 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I'm trying to lose about 25 pounds of left over pregnancy weight. I would like to start working out at home & I wanted to know if anyone could reccomend a good excersize video/dvd? Something with cardio for sure & if it includes some toning excersizes that would be great as well. Thanks : )

Height: 5'4
Weight: 155
Goal Weight: 130


----------



## coco.butter. (Oct 21, 2006)

sounds like fun=) lol uhm, im not sure about cardio. the best cardio you can do is without videos/dvd, (in my opinion), a run on a treadmill saves time. as for toning, pilate's are a miracle.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 22, 2006)

LOVE Tae Bo.  It seriously makes you work hard (harder than you want to, haha).  I have a few different dvds and I love them because they really give me a good kick in the butt.


----------



## User67 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks ladies,
A few people have told me that the Tae Bo videos are really good, I'll have to check them out ; )


----------

